# He Wants Some Space to Do things Alone?



## sad wife (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay, if you don't know my situation, just read my previous post. I am a female, I am the bread winner, he is the barely any money winner. I know I know I know, i should just go talk to an attorney and vacate while I can but for some DUMB reason, I am in love with this guy. I am just trying to figure if he is in love with me.

We have been on a rollar coaster for 6 months because of his finacial mess. When he builds up money in his business accout, he blows it on everything but helping me pay the bills. So the entire load falls on me. I pay lots. We are both self employed. I pay my buisness bills, all our home bills, my car payment, buy my 2 children from a previous marriage everything they possibly need without child support and I get maybe and I mean maybe in the past 2 months 300.00. WOW 

My thing is we had our last fight and he tells me he needs to have some space apart "without questioning". Friday till Sunday night.... WTF.... yes he is doing it at his own expense but... we were and used to do everything together but since i have stressed so terribly over money, it is making me mentally sick. i have lots of headaches that are so bad many times they put me in bed. Is it wrong for him to ask for times by himself without me when he cant even carry a load at home? Or should i even want him here? My house is paid for before he came along.

I overheard him tell one of his friends he was going to buy a vehicle, and other stuff but, I am thinking with what? course he did not know i heard him and never will as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, so he is financially irresponsible, causes you stress and anxiety, you don't trust him for wanting his alone time and you look down on him and speak disrespectfully about him. I think you need to figure out what the "dumb" reason you love him is.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with Lon. I would not feel love for someone who is that irresponsible.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

Um, he wouldn't be living with me if he wasn't paying at least half the rent and utilities. Thats just what it is. I say separate for a while and hopefully he will realize what he's missing. If he doesn't miss being married to you, then its not cool for him to bum off you rent free while he has fun.


----------

